# Turquoise paint on chrome Flightliner



## Rivnut (Sep 15, 2021)

Has anyone been able to come up with a matching turquoise paint for the tank, fork ends, and rear rack on an early 60s JC Higgins girl's Flightliner with the chrome frame?


----------



## Sven (Sep 16, 2021)

Not saying this is the color..But House of Kolor may have it. 
TC global may help you find an exact match.


----------



## marching_out (Sep 16, 2021)

Close enough for my wife's Spaceliner.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 16, 2021)

marching_out said:


> Close enough for my wife's Spaceliner.
> View attachment 1479832
> View attachment 1479833
> View attachment 1479834




That's a mid 90's Corvette color.


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 16, 2021)

@marching_out With little difference in color, Duplicolor is more in tune to my Wallet. Thank you, I’ll pick some up tomorrow or have my buddy at Advance Auto order me a couple of cans.  Did you lay down a silver base before applying the color?

Ed


----------



## AndyA (Sep 17, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> With little difference in color, Duplicolor is more in tune to my Wallet.



In deed. Any difference would likely be on the same scale as the difference between a bike that was always in a garage versus one that spent some time in the sun. I'm going to note that Dupli-color number in case I decide to spiff up my Western Flyer. Unfortunately, I don't have a Corvette (neither the car nor the bike) to touch up.


----------



## marching_out (Sep 17, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> @marching_out With little difference in color, Duplicolor is more in tune to my Wallet. Thank you, I’ll pick some up tomorrow or have my buddy at Advance Auto order me a couple of cans.  Did you lay down a silver base before applying the color?
> 
> Ed



I think I did a gray primer and then cleared it after the decal.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Sep 17, 2021)

The Sears Lady's Turquoise is my favorite bike color, next to Bianchi Celeste.


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 17, 2021)

Bianchi Celeste reminds me of the Mint Grasshopper Concrete I get a Sheridan's Frozen Custard.


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 22, 2021)

I bought some of the Duplicolor and sprayed some on part of my tank. A little dark.  Next I sprayed some Duplicolor Color Coat as a base then the Aqua.  Close enough for Gov't work.  The right side of the tank is the weathered original except for where the bezel has protected it.  I can live with it. Especially since there won't be another one around to compare it to. Under these fluorescent lights it doesn't look as good as it does in natural light.


----------



## RustySprockets (Sep 23, 2021)

Has anyone tried this stuff?  The photos look like a good match, but finding a local seller can be a problem, it seems.  I don't have a bike this color to compare myself.

Rust-oleum Universal Metallic #330480


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 23, 2021)

I saw that online but could not find it anywhere. 🤐


----------

